# What size Co2 cylinder do most people get? 2.6Kg or larger type 6 or 6



## BeerSwiller (8/2/13)

Im up for a Co2 Cylinder for a kegerator and are a bit stuck as to which one to get, the 2.6Kg is a nice size to fit in or strapped to the back of the fridge but the 6kg type is only $50 more and would last a long time... just awkward to try and move around..

Do most people use a small one inside or fixed to the rear of the fridge?


----------



## Florian (8/2/13)

A 6kg cylinder also costs a hell of a lot more to refill when you have a gas leak...


----------



## Frag_Dog (8/2/13)

I have two of the 2.6kg bottles. Having two bottles is a life-saver when you run out in the middle of a long weekend or what not. The trick is to remember to get your spare refilled.... :unsure:


----------



## Verbyla (8/2/13)

I went for the 6kg bottle to avoid having to refill it more regularly. I did have a gas leak with my first bottle and lost the lot pretty quickly. After working out the problem haven't had one since and don't have to refill very regularly.


----------



## slash22000 (8/2/13)

I bought a 2.6KG because I was successfully freaked out by the disclaimer that a 6KG bottle apparently has enough CO2 in it to kill you and your family if it starts leaking at night. :huh:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/13)

keg king have 6kg cylinders (full) for $250 - and free shipping currently.

no affiliation etc etc.

they cost about $50 to refill at a LHBS.


----------



## stux (8/2/13)

I have a 6KG. 

You know it really does suck paying $50 if you have a gas leak.

But on the bright side, only ran out of gas once in 3 yeas because of usage


----------



## mikec (8/2/13)

I too would be concerned about having a 6kg inside the house. If it leaks you'll **** your air. Do you need air to breath?
If it's out in the garage or on the back veranda, different story.

Oh and don't think you'll never get a leak - chances are you will.


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/13)

Volume of one tonne CO2 = 556.2m³

Six thousandth's of a tonne = 6kg = 0.006 tonnes

0.006 x 556.2 = 3.33 cubic meters, or about the size of a cupboard.

If your whole family and your kegerator lives in a cupboard, you have issues. If your kegerator in in a 5 x 5 x 3m room (75m3) a few centimeters of the floor will be unbreathable if the room is perfectly sealed and still.

So, if your 6kg bottle leaks completely while full, don't be passed out on the floor. Or you'll die.


----------



## BeerSwiller (8/2/13)

Thanks Nick, That makes the whole safety about larger cylinders sale pitch sounds like just a marketing ploy?


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/13)

Beerswiller said:


> Thanks Nick, That makes the whole safety about larger cylinders sale pitch sounds like just a marketing ploy?


Not completely.

There's SFA CO2 in the air (<400 parts per million), but you need over 5% of the air to be CO2 for it to knock you out.

3 cubic meters in a small room gets close to being enough to knock you out, but that assumes the leak is "all at once" and the room is sealed.

So in a small room with no open windows, if you opened the tank and turned on a fan - you might wake up dead.


----------



## BeerSwiller (8/2/13)

Does anyone know if the 6Kg KegKing Cylinder will actually fit on the back of the KK Kegerators? or are they way too big?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/13)

how tall are the kegerators?

my 6kg bottle stands next to a standard size 140l bar fridge, and is maybe 50-100mm shorter.


----------



## joshF (8/2/13)

I've got a 4.5kg and couldn't be happier with it. Obviously doesnt have the longevity as the 6 or 6.8kg cylinders but a happy medium between those and a 2.6kg especially only running two kegs at a time.

Oh and it fits in my pint sized chesty with about 2mm clearance between the lid


----------



## BeerSwiller (8/2/13)

joshF said:


> I've got a 4.5kg and couldn't be happier with it. Obviously doesnt have the longevity as the 6 or 6.8kg cylinders but a happy medium between those and a 2.6kg especially only running two kegs at a time.
> 
> Oh and it fits in my pint sized chesty with about 2mm clearance between the lid


Hmmm, wonder if the 4.5Kg would fit onto the back of the Keg King Kegerator?


----------



## breakbeer (8/2/13)

Beerswiller said:


> Does anyone know if the 6Kg KegKing Cylinder will actually fit on the back of the KK Kegerators? or are they way too big?


Unfortunately No they don't, not in the supplied bracket


----------



## mikec (8/2/13)

I found having the bottle hanging off the back pretty inconvenient anyway.
First - the kegerator sticks out 6 inches too far.
Second - you can't see the reg.
Third - the kegerator sticks out too far.

Mine just sites next to the kegerator on the floor.


----------



## Florian (8/2/13)

Beerswiller said:


> Hmmm, wonder if the 4.5Kg would fit onto the back of the Keg King Kegerator?


No, they don't.

If you're after a set and forget setup for the kitchen or living room, get a 2.6kg bottle and leave it in the fridge.

If you regularly want to fiddle with the reg and don't mind it sitting on the floor, get any size you want, but keep refill costs in case of leaks in mind.

Forget about the stupid bracket, it's useless, unless you place your kegerator in a corner like Bribie once did, and even then it's stupid.


----------



## BeerSwiller (8/2/13)

Thanks guys that's actually great advice, I didn't even give the idea of the co2 cylinder making the fridge stick out... That would have actually made it a PITA for the spot which I was installing... Might just go the larger cylinder on the floor idea 

I noticed KK 6kg bottles are $100 cheaper to buy than the MyKegsOnLegs 6.8kg I used to have... Any reason they are that much cheaper?? I assume they have passed the AU standards so they should be ok?? Yeah?


----------



## Florian (8/2/13)

Are they the steel ones?

steel is heavy and does rust.
aluminium is light weight and doesn't rust.

make of that what you want, both have their advantages.


----------



## mattric (10/2/13)

I have a 25kg tank that I got with my ebay kegerator... sadly a gas leak happened and I'm going to haev tos ave up to get her refilled.


----------



## carniebrew (8/1/14)

Dragging up an old thread rather than starting a new one....

What's behind all these co2 gas leaks people are having? Are they bottle issues, or more user error in the way they've been connected? This thread makes it sound like they're pretty common.


----------



## of mice and gods (8/1/14)

My c02 problems have been traced back to cheap replacement corny posts and cheap QD's. Cost me 2 x 2.6 kgs and a 60L sodastream cylinder.. any money I saved went out the window. Now I'm really pedantic about my gas.. I live in fear the first day I hook in new kegs.

The poor man pays twice.


----------



## elcarter (8/1/14)

I have the keg king 6kg bottle in a kegerator depleted the entire bottle because the cheap keg king beer / gas line split.

The smaller bottles are good to fit in small places more room for beer.

If 2 small ones was the same as the 6kg "which are not unfortunately" I'd recommend that.

Just don't cheap out on your beer line and fittings, test with some leak check "detergent bubbles" for the first few hours / days and you will be fine either way you decide to go.


----------



## Maheel (8/1/14)

i just turn off the gas... and give it a squirt when pouring a beer or leave it on during a seesion

but i did have a gas bottle (MKOL) leak via the gas tap on the bottle (leaked when off :huh: but not when on )
MKOL replaced the bottle via Ross at CB free of cost 

i have both the 2.3 and the 6.8, if i was buying again i would get the big one 1st


----------



## maxim0200 (8/1/14)

The way ive been checking for leaks is to connect everything up except the kegs,disconnect them, then turn the gas on and let it pressurise up.
Take note of the HP gauge then turn the cylender off and leave it. 
See how much it drops over a period of time.
I get >5 days out of my micromatic (i wanted to drink some beer), but the crappy dual reg i bought lasted ove
rnight. 
Tis verry true that the poor man pays twice!

Back on topic...
I have a 6kg KK cylinder and will be looking for another in the future, its a bugger that the 2.6 and 6kg only have ~$50 between them. Appart from size It seems pointless to go the 2.6kg >_>


----------



## of mice and gods (9/1/14)

Maheel, not so easy/convenient for carbing at serving pressure.

Maxim, I really like the portability of my 2.6kg, and I run a 60L soda stream cannister for emergencies. Although I guess I could run a 6kg and use the 2.6kg for emergencies and travel. The soda stream refills are fuggin exxy.


----------



## manson81 (10/1/14)

carniebrew said:


> Dragging up an old thread rather than starting a new one....
> 
> What's behind all these co2 gas leaks people are having? Are they bottle issues, or more user error in the way they've been connected? This thread makes it sound like they're pretty common.


I fixed (I hope!!) a gas leak in my system a couple Of days ago. Main cause was a cheap, shithouse disconnect from Keg King... Some old line seemed to have split a bit too but that was after moving it all around, was old line.


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

Ok, I'm convinced the $12.90 "premium" disconnects are the way to go, rather than the $6 chinese ones on offer. Thanks all!


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/14)

The only leaks I've had that have depleted a bottle have been top quality John Guest splitters that have become stressed by the contorted lines you can end up with in a Kegmate and a couple of the "teeth" have got stripped. 

Kegmates are da bomb, but because they have hardly any space in them (actually an advantage for cooling efficiency) after you have fitted the kegs in by means of advanced keg tetris, the gas and beer lines often have to be jammed in any way they'll fit and that can weaken then destroy splitters. If there's no need ever to take a splitter apart then I'd recommend never getting a John Guest, but just hard wire the gas lines into place using a cheap 2 dollar barbed T that you can even get from SuperCheap Auto and the like. They never come apart again but you don't need them to.
edit: found photo:






It's also handy to always have a couple of poppets, a PRV and a seal kit in your box of bits where you keep your faucet wrench and tube o lube.


----------



## mxd (10/1/14)

I run a 6 on the conditioning/priming fridge and a 2.6 on the keg fridge


----------

